# bld DNF while slow down!



## Bin Huang (Aug 19, 2010)

it's very interesting that when i want to practice with a slower speed just as i do in the speed solving,i lose the memo feeling and wrose in the solving step.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 19, 2010)

i no


----------



## Gavin (Aug 19, 2010)

It is very interesting indeed.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 19, 2010)

The same thing happens to me too actually. I think it happens because of memory interference, i.e. there has been a long time between when you first memorized and when you begin to actually solve it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 19, 2010)

ya, dat happens.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> ya, dat happens.



lolben

I think the best way to practice the execution phase is to do it sighted. tbh. Like you dont have to look at it the whole time, but when you move a piece (or cycle them) then look to make sure youve done it right. While going slow to help speed.


----------



## Micael (Aug 19, 2010)

You mean you rush memo as usual and then execute slowly?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2010)

I have also noticed it. For me it seems that the issue is that it is easier to recall something when there is less time between the memorizing and the use of the memorization. So the faster I go, the fresher/better the memory. That probably has something to do with the fact that memorization is so often very close to half of the total solve time for big cubes. It's still amazing to me how closely I usually follow that rule for 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7.


----------



## MiloD (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't see any reason to practice going slow for BLD. 
In speedcubing, the idea is to turn slow enough to allow you to find pieces for the next step. This has no context in BLD cubing since you're never looking and turning at the same time. For memo, as Chris pointed out, the faster you memorize the less time you have to hold the information in memory. But if the issue is turning so fast during execution that you can't track your moves, then yes, indeed slow down. However, this doesn't seem to be a problem with a ton of people. 
One issue I have encountered is going so fast during memo that I don't actually memorize the cycles, I just travel through them(especially dangerous for visual memo).


----------



## Sakarie (Aug 20, 2010)

I could be a point in doing exec slow, so that you instantly know the next letter/piece to be solved. When not very concentrated, I often solve two pieces, and then start to recall the next two.


----------

